# I think my hair changed color postpartum!



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't color my hair. It's gone from a light blonde to a brassy color over the past several years and now my roots, about 1.5 inches of them, are growing in lighter blonde again. You would swear that I dye my hair darker and just haven't kept up with it!

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## faeriewisp (Mar 13, 2005)

Cool!

My hair changed from straight to curly one pregnancy, but grew back straight once I cut it later.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Mine got darker with each pregnancy. I also got curls in the back-- real curls-- for the first time in my life. It lasted for about a year post partum and then I lost the curls. My hair is getting lighter again, but it's all grey hair.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I get a ton of post-partum hair loss. After my 6th, the hair that I lost came back in grey. And curly. Seeing as my hair is poker straight, it was very freaky.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My hair turned redder than it was, but it always does when my body goes through something trying (birth, serious illness, fasting, etc). It went back to normal after a couple weeks. I have no idea how this is possible, does anyone know?


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

My hair changed colors during pregnancy and got SUPER long.
I used to be golden blonde and now I am brown. I like it. The only issue is, I have dreads and they are kind of two toned!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

this pg, my hair went from wavey to straight. I have short hair and when i went to cut them, they wouldn't curl anymore. lol


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

My hair was orange-red when I was a kid, up until I got pg at 16...with each pregnancy, it get browner and browner. It wasn't until after #3 that I really noticed. Now I color monthly because I AM A REDHEAD! Dang it, I just don't look like one anymore!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Mine got a natural wave after my last pregnancy. During pg #2 it would NOT curl .... hormones are a wonderful thing


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Yep. When I was pregnant at 18, I went from naturally blonde hair to really dark. Not a pretty brunette either. It's more like a dark grey mouse!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine definitely darkened, but I think it has to do with not being out in the sun as much, or in the pool, etc.

- Krista


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Mine seems darker... and it is thicker than it used to be, but still baby fine and soft.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Mine has always been really wavy. Since being pregnant it has gotten more curly. I haven't got my hair cut in some time. After my postpartum hair loss, I had a bunch of curly hair grow in. So I've got some long, slightly wavy hair, and really curly hair on top. It looks kind of funny, I guess I should cut the longer stuff off.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Yup, the hormones involved with gestation, birth, and postpartum can affect the pattern of curl or color. Cool, huh? Or not so cool, depending on how it changes and whether you liked it better before...







Mine is curly, got straighter after my son, and then got curly again. Pretty much it's just getting a ton greyer, but I think that's more genetic than anything!


----------



## amyro (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™*
My hair was orange-red when I was a kid, up until I got pg at 16...with each pregnancy, it get browner and browner. It wasn't until after #3 that I really noticed. Now I color monthly because I AM A REDHEAD! Dang it, I just don't look like one anymore!
















This is TOTALLY my experience. I was unmistakably red-headed until I got pregnant with my DD, when for the first time someone referred to me as a brunette and I was like, "my hair is red" and she said, "oh yeah, I guess you do have red highlights." Ever since then everyone considers me brunette (or auburn at best!) I haven't noticed a huge difference with this pregnancy, but we'll see. I imagine I'll be hitting the (dye) bottle eventually, since I, too, am a REDHEAD, dammit!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Hair will usually get darker with each pregnancy, there's a very cool biological reason for it.









My hair used to be almost black, and it has gotten LIGHTER! I don't know what is going on. Now it's almost a light brown, I'm so confused!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleteapot*
Hair will usually get darker with each pregnancy, there's a very cool biological reason for it.










really? What is the reason? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Ditto that! If mine gets much darker I'll have black hair with red highlights instead of brunette with red and blonde highlights!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
really? What is the reason? Inquiring minds want to know!!









It has to do with biological viability. Lighter, shinier hair is a sign of youth, health and fertility. So after a woman has children her hair begins to darken and dull (this also naturally happens with age). With each subsequent child, it darkens a little bit more. This is supposed to signal to potential *new* mates that she is not as virile as she once was.
I didn't want to say this because I was afraid it might depress people, but I find that kind of stuff absolutely fascinating. There's SO MUCH going on under the surface in regards to sexuality, mate selection and fertility that we're never aware of and yet subconsciously affected by.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:

I find that kind of stuff absolutely fascinating. There's SO MUCH going on under the surface in regards to sexuality, mate selection and fertility that we're never aware of and yet subconsciously affected by.
Me too! We were just talking in our mama's group how all the babies look like their daddies, and the theories as to why that might be.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
Me too! We were just talking in our mama's group how all the babies look like their daddies, and the theories as to why that might be.

Brand new babies look exactly like their fathers so that he can recognize his offspring vs. the offspring of a competing partner that has also been sleeping with the same female. They usually change their looks a little later.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleteapot*
Brand new babies look exactly like their fathers so that he can recognize his offspring vs. the offspring of a competing partner that has also been sleeping with the same female. They usually change their looks a little later.









okay i must be wierd or something... my newborns look nothing like thier daddy. his family was joking about paternity







:
it must have gotten itself backwards because the new ones look exactly like me then as they get a little older are like little female clones of dp







its already starting with my 2 month old.

and every pregnancy makes my hair browner...the problem? my hair was black to begin with









its getting wavey too. when its wet it looks like this http://www.caramello.nl/content/imag...custom/164.jpg
it used to be bone straight.

oh and i never lose my hair postpartum, but my hair does thicken when i get pregnant... oh its not good. im popping hairties like its going out of style.


----------



## grumpyshoegirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat*
okay i must be wierd or something... my newborns look nothing like thier daddy.

My daughter's newborn pix are indistinguishable from my own. She looks nothing like her dad! It's actually pretty funny....he even calls her mini-amers (his nickname for me is amers).

Oh yeah, and at 19 and a half weeks, I'm practically going bald! Every shower is a hair-loss adventure.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... my dd is like a replica of the baby/little girl pictures of both me and my mom. Some family who hadn't see dd in over a year were like "[email protected] she looks just like you did at that age". I guess they had major deja vu.









Ds on the other hand is a blend of dh and I. Aren't genetics interesting? Like dd has light brown eyes (I have dark brown and dh has blue) and ds has green eyes.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

My hair got super wavy in parts during my 2nd pg. Just parts though so it looks really stupid!







The curly parts will not straighten at all either. My niece tried to use her flat iron and gobs of hair products to straighten it and it just kinked right back up.

As far as the newborns looking like dad--both my kids looked more like me at birth, I swear my DD looked just like my mom when she was a little girl. DD looks more like DH now though. DS looks like me still--everybody comments on how much we look alike.

Our friends just had a baby DD though--OMG she looks JUST like her dad. She is the spitting image of him.


----------

